

Ask HN: Review our app, Gameplan - iamclovin

Hi everyone - We've just come out of beta to launch our app Gameplan (http://gameplanapp.com) which lets you schedule and manage your amateur sports league/tournament.<p>We've been in beta for the last two months and our blog Naked Startup (http://nakedstartup.com) is pretty widely read.<p>Do try us out and let us know of any feedback that you have. Thanks in advance for your help!<p>P.S. The recent Startup Cup held in San Francisco (http://thestartupcup.com / http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/16/startup-soccer/) was scheduled and organised with the help of Gameplan.
======
exline
I like the concept and the site looks good. The images change a bit to fast
for me. I was trying to get a feel for the app, but it was hard with the
images changing as fast as they are.

I'd like to see a few more screen shots before I would sign up. I've never
been involved with game scheduling, but I can see where the pain does exist.

I'd pull more information into a benefits page. You have details in the blog,
but I didn't feel like reading a lot to get a feel for what the app offers.
You need a bit more details on the website to sell me.

~~~
iamclovin
Thanks for the feedback. Yup we're working on a 'Tour' page and like you said,
it can't come soon enough :)

------
iamclovin
Another piece of interesting feedback we received was to place the price plans
in descending order so that we can achieve the "price anchoring" effect. Is
this true? - to be honest I haven't seen many sites which do this.

~~~
fookyong
I wouldn't worry about any of that pricing psychology stuff until you've
nailed down explaining the value of the app.

Making the value clear and selling the benefits will net you more than
tinkering with the pricing page, regardless of tidbits we read on HN. The
fundamentals still apply.

So with respect to that, flesh out the content first. You need a product tour
to explain what the app can do, or you need some case studies to show a real
life use-case. I'm not talking about pages of extra content - it could go
right there on the homepage... "Here's [Local Soccer League] with 5 reasons
why they love our app".

~~~
iamclovin
Great advice, thank you!

------
jeffepp
clickable: <http://gameplanapp.com>

